# Scanning within Photoshop CS3?



## Mat (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi 

I usually do all of my scanning within Photoshop, and yes I do know there are other ways, that's just the way I roll.  I have just upgraded to CS3 and cannot scan.  The twain driver does not even appear in the 'Import' menu within Photoshop CS3.  CS2 still works.  I have downloaded the most recent driver for my scanner (EPSON RX510 multifunction), but to no avail.

Is anyone else experiencing this?  Does anyone know of a remedy?

Cheers, Mat.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 29, 2007)

Is the new Epson driver compatible with PhotoShop CS3?


----------



## Natobasso (Jun 29, 2007)

I'll bet Epson hasn't updated their driver yet, and I can't find your product on their website.


----------



## Mat (Jun 29, 2007)

All the Epson site says is that the driver is Intel compatible.  

My multifunction will most probably only be listed on the Australian site.

I'm guessing they need to release a newer one.


----------



## hawki18 (Jun 30, 2007)

Mat said:


> All the Epson site says is that the driver is Intel compatible.
> 
> My multifunction will most probably only be listed on the Australian site.
> 
> I'm guessing they need to release a newer one.



I probally not the the type of Chip Intel causing the problems,  It is CS3 the drivers do not work with CS3 but work fine in CS2, so it got to be a issue with the scanner and CS3 not liking each other.


----------



## tjrose (Jan 23, 2008)

I have a new IMac with Leopard and running CS3, I went to this site, downloaded the scan driver, and it appeared and worked in PhotoShop CS3.

http://www.epson.com/cgi-bin/Store/...foType=Downloads&platform=Macintosh&x=22&y=10


----------



## Chuck Roast (Feb 19, 2008)

For my setup:  Leopard 10.5.2, Epson 2400 Photo, Photoshop CS3, Epson Twain Driver installed.  However, my scanner would not appear under the Photoshop "Import" options *until* I restarted Photoshop under Rosetta.  To do this, quit Photoshop CS3, highlight the Photoshop application under Finder, do File:Get Info, and check the "Run under Rosetta" box on the information panel.
When you restart Photoshop, the scanner appears under Import.


----------



## rjgx (Mar 28, 2008)

Chuck Roast said:


> For my setup:  Leopard 10.5.2, Epson 2400 Photo, Photoshop CS3, Epson Twain Driver installed.  However, my scanner would not appear under the Photoshop "Import" options *until* I restarted Photoshop under Rosetta.  To do this, quit Photoshop CS3, highlight the Photoshop application under Finder, do File:Get Info, and check the "Run under Rosetta" box on the information panel.
> When you restart Photoshop, the scanner appears under Import.


Chuck,
Thanks a plenty! I was about to do a complete Epson RX 500 printer driver reinstall when I searched out your answer. Works fine, though Rosetta produces ugly PS3 instability. How is it with all the techno dweebs (me included) out there including Epson and Adobe "experts" you're the only one with a decent workaround AND also proof that it's a Univ. Binary/Intel Epson driver problem. You should post a FAQ to the Epson site. Thanks again!


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the exact same problem, and running in Rosetta worked.

However, I am not a "happy camper" having to run PS in a slow, emulated mode.

What gives?  Is it Epson's fault or Adobe's fault?  Has anyone found a workaround or solution?


----------



## Bloggs (Apr 4, 2008)

I think I've found the problem. Each version of Photoshop comes out with new tricks ~ some could say, puzzles, for experienced PS users to fathom. CS introduced users to Adobe Bridge, and in CS2 it became a stand-alone program that worked hand-in-hand with PS for graphics handling between applications.

With CS3 the suite has another new program, Image Capture. I reckon this is why there doesn't seem to be any TWAIN support in the (Intel) program.

Just like Bridge, Image Capture needs to be opened as a separate program. By tweaking the controls a little, you can set it up to scan an image and then open that scan in whatever program you like . . . ie Photoshop.

The controls in IC seem a little less professional than I'd like, but I haven't played with it enough yet to get a feel for it.

Anyhow, this is a much better work-around than using Rosetta.

Cheers

* * * *

My mistake. Image Capture is an Apple program.

But still, to date, I have found no better work-around for scanning directly into Photoshop.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 4, 2008)

Plausable idea, but sorry to say, not true.  

Image capture is an Apple product, and, in fact works quite well.  Yes, the scan driver for my Epson was found in Library/Image Capture.  I duplicated it and tried placing it in every conceivable folder in CS3, but, alas, did not work.

I would prefer to scan and "tweak" in the same program though.  I am all to familiar and accustomed to PS5 then PS7 which I lost when I updated to Leopard.  Finally broke down and bought CS3 just for PS, but I am VERY disappointed!  Even without this Rosetta fiasco, it's no better than PS7!


----------



## rjgx (Apr 7, 2008)

I've just received a reply from Epson Customer/Tech Support concerning the "invisble driver" in PS CS3. They basically said that they will only support complete UB functionality in their newer models, and politely asked if I'd like to buy a new one. HELL NO!
I suggested they write/post a new driver for older Epson products or cease to claim that they are UB compatible AND post the Rosetta workaround on their site in FAQs. I await a reply.
If you're equally frustrated, I suggest you post a similar complaint with Epson.


----------



## Bloggs (Apr 7, 2008)

rjgx said:


> I've just received a reply from Epson Customer/Tech Support concerning the "invisble driver" in PS CS3. They basically said that they will only support complete UB functionality in their newer models, and politely asked if I'd like to buy a new one. HELL NO!
> I suggested they write/post a new driver for older Epson products or cease to claim that they are UB compatible AND post the Rosetta workaround on their site in FAQs. I await a reply.
> If you're equally frustrated, I suggest you post a similar complaint with Epson.



I'm still awaiting a reply from Epson ~ buy hey, it's only been a week since I posted my query with their Tech Support.


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 7, 2008)

They may make the best of the "throw-a-way" printers, person to person tech support is a toll call although good, BUT their eMail tech support stinks, as does their driver support for "not so old" printers.


----------



## gimpy05 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey all.

I recently had the same problem with my photoshop CS3 and twain plugin.  My photoshop would crash every-time i tried to start it up, and it always crashed as the TWAIN plugin would load.  I took the plugin out of the plugins folder and it would start up fine, but then i could not scan anything in.

I had been trying to figure out what was up with it, so i didn't have to reinstall photoshop.  I then did this:

1. downloaded the twain/driver file from the epson site (epson perfection v500).
2. quit all adobe products.
3. ran the uninstall from the epson file I downloaded.
4. restarted the computer.
5. ran the install from the epson driver/twain file.
6. started up photoshop and it then loaded fine and scanned properly.

Hope this helps someone else. Rather than having to deal with an emulated version of photoshop. I had to deal with that before and i hated it.


----------



## Bloggs (Jun 18, 2008)

Yeah gimpy05 I tried that but it doesn't seem to work (Intel iMac). Thanks for the input though.


----------

